# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Frazeologjizmat

## Agim Metbala

*Të nderuar anëtarë të Forumit, vendosa të hapë temë të re duke llogaritër se është në interes të të gjithëve...
Pjesën tekstuale, e kam "huazuar" e ne do të vazhdojmë "lojën" e re shumë interesante, tërheqëse, didaktike...dhe në anën tjetër, grumbullimit të frazeologjizmave në një vend nga të gjitha trojet shqiptare...
Shpresoj se edhe kjo temë do t'i tërheq lexuesit e nderuar të forumit...* 


*FRAZEOLOGJIZMAT

Njësitë frazeologjike ose frazeologjizmat, janë shprehje, ku funskionin e një fjale, e kryejnë dy a me shumë fjalë shenuese, që përdoren si shprehje gjuhësore te ngarkuara. Këto, nga fjalët e veçanta, jo vetëm qe dallohen për nga numri i fjaleve, por edhe për arsye se kanë fuqi më të madhe shprehëse dhe emocionale. 

Frazeologjizmat pra, në përgjithësi, janë te barasvlefshme me fjalët e vetme. P.sh., themi : Ish bërë pilin!(Ish hidhëruar shumë). Ish bërë tym!(Poashtu ish hidhëruar shumë).

Tipar karakteristik i frazeologjizmave, është se ata kane kuptim figurativ. P.sh. E qiti në gjumë! (e qetësoi). 

Njësitë frazeologjike ne fjali, kryejne funksionin e një gjymtyre te vetme dhe nuk zbërthehen ne pjesët përberëse. Në pjesën më te madhe, elementet përberëse e humbin pavarësine kuptimore, kështu që në frazeologjizmat kuptimi tërësor nuk del nga mbledhja e kuptimeve të fjalëve, por nga shkrirja e kuptimeve të tyre, ose kanë marrë kuptim të figurshëm që është bërë për një kohë të gjatë. P.sh.: Ish bërë letër! (ish dobësuar shumë). 

Sic shihet, frazeologjizmat jo vetëm që janë pjesë përbërëse e leksikut, por keto janë thesar shumë i çmueshëm dhe mjete të rëndësishme stilistike. Kur përdoren me vend, shprehjet bëhen më të fuqishme e gjuha më e zhdërvjelltë e më terheqese. 

Në vijim, disa frazeologjizma si pyetje për të pritur përgjigjen nga lexuesit. 
*

*1. Ka qitë (vendos) kryt (kokën) në strajcë...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Ish bërë tupan!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Ska akoma përgjigje në dy fraza të postuar...
Në rregull, unlë  do vazhdoj me postime të reja derisa dikush të kyçet...*

*- Ishte qysqi!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*- Kafshova gjuhën!*

----------


## inez

- Mos me bier ne qafe (mos me bezdis) 
p.s: urime per temen

----------


## inez

- Ja beri 8 me 2... 

- ia futi kembet ne 1 kepuce

- e ndoqi kemba-kembes

----------


## stela81

Femra fut shejtanin ne shishe.... :pa dhembe:

----------


## inez

o stela eshte fjale e urte ajo o goc.. 

Na thau syte..

----------


## stela81

Ska gje  o goc.... :ngerdheshje: 

E preu malli...

----------


## inez

ka gjet tenxherja kapakun..  :perqeshje:

----------


## symphony

> *- Ish bërë tupan!*


Dmth, ishte bërë lodër lol

I dehur fare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## inez

> *Ska akoma përgjigje në dy fraza të postuar...
> Në rregull, unlë  do vazhdoj me postime të reja derisa dikush të kyçet...*
> 
> *- Ishte qysqi!*


person qe i kupton gjerat me veshtiresi..

----------


## inez

> *- Kafshova gjuhën!*


do hash mish.. lol 

 :perqeshje: , ka kuptimin : heshta ! nuk fola !

----------


## stela81

- Mu bere rrodhe..

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Dmth, ishte bërë lodër lol
> 
> I dehur fare


*Oj e nderuar, për hirë të frazëz, duhet ta them unë - ishte hidhëruar shumë...ish fry pra si tupani...*

----------


## symphony

> *- Kafshova gjuhën!*


Kur pendohesh për fjalën e thënë, se kjo e shkreta gjuhë eshtra s'ka, ndaj duhet kafshuar nganjëherë që t'i mbushet mendja.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

> do hash mish.. lol 
> 
> , ka kuptimin : heshta ! nuk fola !


Ashtu, kuptimi i parë kur kafshohet gjuha, pleqët na qetësonin duke na thënë se do hajmë mish, qesat ishte mishi...

*Këtu kuptimin figurativ, kjo frazë e ka në atë se nuk dua të flas, të kundërshtoj edhe pse në realitet nuk pajtohesh me bisedën, qëndrimin...më thjesht, frenim i vetvetes...*

----------


## symphony

> *Oj e dneruar, për hirë të frazëz, duhet ta them unë - ishte hidhëruar shumë...ish fry pra si tupani...*


Nga ne kur shohim dikë të dehur, themi, është bërë si lodër. 

Mirë bac, argëtohemi njëkohësisht edhe mësojmë.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Nga ne kur shohim dikë të dehur, themi, është bërë si lodër. 
> 
> Mirë bac, argëtohemi njëkohësisht edhe mësojmë.


*
Ekzakt, si LODËR, vërtet është kur dehet, por jo LODËR - TUPAT...dhe mirë thoni e nderuar se këtu jemi për t'u argëtuar, për të mësuar bashkarisht e t'i vejmë në lëvizje mendimet filozofike të pleqëve tanë që ishin të urtë e të mos lehen në harresë...meqenëse janë didaktike e këshilluese...
*

----------


## symphony

> Ashtu, kuptimi i parë kur kafshohet gjuha, pleqët na qetësonin duke na thënë se do hajmë mish, qesat ishte mishi...
> 
> *Këtu kuptimin figurativ, kjo frazë e ka në atë se nuk dua të flas, të kundërshtoj edhe pse në realitet nuk pajtohesh me bisedën, qëndrimin...më thjesht, frenim i vetvetes...*


Po frenim, ka kuptim më domethënës. 

E gëlltiti fjalën.

----------

